# Hermann or Horsefield?



## Joanne

Hello, I'm currently creating a home for a tortoise, but I am torn at which species to get... the Hermann or the Horsefield. 

I'm in the UK, so the Hermann would require the paperwork and microchipping... I like the shell colour of the Hermann too.

However, I like the look of the horsefield because of the "beginner" aspect and the hardiness of them. I'm in the north of the UK, so we don't get much sun/heat with the weather so having a hardy tortoise is definitely a good thing.

Can anyone help me decide? Or are they both as good as each other?

Thanks,

Joanne.


----------



## Andrea M

I'm in the UK too in the Midlands, I opted for a hermann as they seem a little hardier and handle damp better. Hokie is only 5 months old at the moment, he lives in an indoor tortoise table but will be going outside when the weather gets better


----------



## tortoise007

I'd say russian, because they are hardier, cheaper and more available.
But the looks of a hermann can win over more money If you decide on hermann's, do you know what subspecies you want? (western,eastern,dalmation)

OH! And welcome to TFO!!!


----------



## ScottishFish

Im in Scotland, ive got an Eastern Hermanns, im sure any reptile shops would supply the tort with the microchip and cities licence. Mines certainly came with it.






1 Eastern Hermanns Tortoise 2.5yo


----------



## Joanne

didn't realise that there were sub-species of Hermanns! Think I'll make the decision based on the location of breeders. I have found a place in Warrington that is selling Horsefields for Â£60, which to me is suspiciously cheap. Think I'll stay away from those ones... can anyone point me in the direction on breeders in the north of England?


----------



## robopeen

I've had my Hermann's for a few months now and she's great. Care-wise Hermann's and Horsefields are almost the same, both are hardy but Hermann's handle (and like) more humidity. They're also really beautiful.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

robopeen said:


> I've had my Hermann's for a few months now and she's great. Care-wise Hermann's and Horsefields are almost the same, both are hardy but Hermann's handle (and like) more humidity. They're also really beautiful.



I agree with your comment about habitat-matching. Russians and Hermanns are sister species, but Russians are adapted to drier deserts and grasslands, while Hermanns come from wetter shrubland and forest environments. If you live in the UK, I think the Hermann would feel more comfortable there, and be more likely to thrive.

We now know that in nature, tortoises always live at latitudes where they can get at least 2,500 hours of sunshine per year. Britain is far north of that imaginary line - and cloudy as well - so although tortoises benefit from being outdoors in the UK, as elsewhere, they still require indoor enclosures to make sure they get enough basking time.

Oh, and yes, I would recommend an eastern Hermann (_Testudo hermanni boettgeri_), because they are native to areas that are naturally colder and wetter than those of their conspecific brethren to the west.


----------



## Joanne

Looks like a Hermann then! I've set up a table, just awaiting lamps, then will set it all up and make sure I get the right temps and humidities and then I'll have a look for a tortoise. I'll have to post some pictures when it's done


----------

